# * For our Beloved Arodnad the Dad *



## The Scenester (May 30, 2007)

We say goodbye to one of our own  

For David



On May 28th 2007 the world lost one of it's truly great men. David McAdam, better known as pandora, arodnap or Arodnad the dad, a dear friend and fellow NF'er succumbed to the fatal disease known as Fatal Familial Insomnia. Those of us who were closest to him felt it was important that in this sad time we remember him. That we honor a truly great man. David was a great friend and a better man, he was kind hearted, full of joy, and always good for a laugh. He truly was a man among men and he will be missed greatly. He leaves behind a kind and loving wife and twin children one boy and one girl. We cant do much to help his family in their time of need so we just ask that if you knew him or even just knew of him that you share some kind words, and good moments and memories with us.

At the moment I am choking in words and tears alike.. but something tells me that you didn't want that so I'm going to laugh my tears away for you because I know you how much you enjoyed my smile :')

You're a man from which we all can learn a great deal. When life continuously kept knocking you down, you always stood up to it and never gave up on your dreams, your family, your goals and you smile.

David.. I will pull your smile inside my heart and light it up forever. .

We have created a bit of a shrine for him, and if you do wish to share with us. Please feel free to do so here, it will be much appreciated by his family and sister. 

Thank you.​


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2007)

It's truly a loss that such a good guy like David had to go way before his time. Even knowing about the disease and the progression it would take on him he never showed it. He was a pleasure to chat with and an all around good guy. 
A guy that cared about his wife and children and managed to make a great deal of friends while on here. He'll truly be missed =/


----------



## Crowe (May 30, 2007)

Don't know what more to say then that he was an awesome guy. Reading about the illness makes me realize what a tough battle he have been fighting and this may be a relieve for him, not the fact that he is leaving family and friends, the fact that the illness and responsibility that have been weighting his tall thin body is gone now.


----------



## Shiron (May 30, 2007)

Never really met or spoke with the guy. But still, I hope that he rests in peace and give my best wishes to his family. That's such a terrible way to go; hopefully his kids won't have to live through the same things that he did.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (May 30, 2007)

He was too young, even for this disease.  I wish he could have had a couple of decades yet, to see his twins grow up.  I remember how happy he was when they were born and he told his NF buddies then not to expect to see him around so much since he had his fatherly responsibilities to look after.

So sorry to hear of this.  My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2007)

My memory's of you are quite short, but never the less they were still important and fun for me.  Whether it was a joke about your tall height, or yelling out someone's NF username in bed, you always sought to amuse, and keep smiles on our faces.   

R.I.P. David


----------



## Vegeta (May 30, 2007)

It seems he'll be missed by many.

R.I.P Dude. You'll obviously be remembered.

My heart goes out to his family. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LightningElemental (May 30, 2007)

Rest peacefully, my friend. We miss you.


----------



## Shadow (May 30, 2007)

R.I.P. David I barely knew you........from the little convo's we had on the threads and such but it was always nice talking to you.  May Heaven grant you the health and peace that you never got here.  We'll Miss You


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2007)

Wow...I don't know what really to say. I never got to really know him too well, though I did talk to him quite a bit about a year or so ago. Not so much here, but on the SS Forums and the like. It's really sad to hear about this, and my heart goes out to his family. 

R.I.P. David.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 30, 2007)

I saw him around a bit when I first came here. Never really talked with him or anything. But he seemed like a great guy.


----------



## Mukuro (May 30, 2007)

Rest In Peace. Wish the family he left behind well and hope they keep his memory alive.


----------



## RodMack (May 30, 2007)

I can't believe that he's actually gone. He was still pretty young and had years ahead of him. From the moment I first met him he was a cool guy and eventually he became someone I can call a friend. I know that he fought this disease till the end and no matter how it ended, I'll believe that he won. It makes me sad that he left a wife and child behind and that his child won't grow up with his father.

Rest in peace David. You'll always be my homie and I now I can truly call you my hermano.


----------



## sel (May 31, 2007)

Finally managed to accept this. The you've filled the last 2 years of my life with a lot of happiness and i wish you lots hereafter.

Im annoyed with myself for not having been in touch with you for the last few months T-T

I'll miss you man


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2007)

I don't really know the guy but may his family pull through this. My heart goes out both to him and his family. It always upsets me when someone has to die before finishing what they want to do in life.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

I'm truly sad that such a good guy had to go so early.  He was such a great and nice guy and from the talks I had with him.  He was also a very good and proud father.  I wish for the best for his wife and children.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 31, 2007)

Condolences to family and friends of David, may he rest in peace.


----------



## DarkFire (May 31, 2007)

R.I.P. dudes, even though I haven't seen you, I wish you a great place in Heaven and that you are no longering suffering from the body


----------



## JJ (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn't know him, but my condolences for his family and friends.


----------



## Aman (Jun 11, 2007)

This is really sad, remember him from long ago. 

R.I.P. man.


----------



## Daito Nosniv (Jun 11, 2007)

I didn't know him, but my condolences for his family and friends.


----------

